# Bike Racks



## thevanobackers

what is the best bike rack to used for the outback.


----------



## battalionchief3

None, you will rip the bumper off. You can weld some reinforcements to it or weld/bolt a hitch to the frame for a bike rack. The bumper cant hold the weight and it will eventually twist off.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

thevanobackers said:


> what is the best bike rack to used for the outback.


You have a number of options. Here are the ones I can think of...
TV roof rack
TV front receiver w/bike rack up front (what we did)
Weld a bike mount to the back of the trailer
Do a search of the forum and you'll see lots of posting on each of options 2 & 3. Option 1 only works if you are tall enough to get them down.

Do **NOT** mount a bike rack to the stock rear bumper of the trailer. It is **NOT** strong enough to support a bike rack.

Good luck!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> TV roof rack
> TV front receiver w/bike rack up front (what we did)
> Weld a bike mount to the back of the trailer


....do option 2 and 3. You will have a place for your bikes and a place for generator/gas.


----------



## wtscl

I actually built one last summer for the bed of my truck out of PVC. It is a 4 bike rack and it works great. I plan on building a second one to have more stability for the bikes. It is really easy and cheap. Check it out!


----------



## Fanatical1

wtscl said:


> I actually built one last summer for the bed of my truck out of PVC. It is a 4 bike rack and it works great. I plan on building a second one to have more stability for the bikes. It is really easy and cheap. Check it out!


I like this idea. We usually put the bikes in the bed of the truck, but it requires a lot of messing around attempting to 
secure them.

I see the pictures show it both lying down as well as standing up in the bed. I think I would prefer it lying down. How
do you use yours? Do you use bungies to hold the bike tight so they wont slide out of the rack? Do you tie the rack
to the bed? Is it necessary to secure the rear tire while using the rack?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## GoVols

On my "yet to buy" list is a rack for my truck. I have zeroed in on this one:
Thule Xsporter Adjustable Truck Rack

When carrying kayaks, I can raise it so it carries the kayaks above the cab. When just carrying bicycles, I can lower it to bed rail level, thus reducing drag. In either position, this keeps the floor of the truck bed open for carrying other stuff.

Right now I am using the PVC home-built rack that WTSCL mentions! It does a good job on the adult bikes, but doesn't fit the kids' wheels as securely. I have been using it for a couple of years now and it does a decent job. I think I spent about $25-$30 on materials on it.


----------



## battalionchief3

I have a hitch on the front and when I swap the axles on the camper to raise it up I will put a hitch on the back too. Both excellent options.


----------



## Sayonara

wtscl said:


> I actually built one last summer for the bed of my truck out of PVC. It is a 4 bike rack and it works great. I plan on building a second one to have more stability for the bikes. It is really easy and cheap. Check it out!


Thats a neat idea!! How do you like it so far?


----------



## CTDOutback06

We have a ladder on the back of our Outback and we bought a ladder bike rack. Works great, not sure if you have a ladder on yours.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

battalionchief3 said:


> I have a hitch on the front and when I swap the axles on the camper to raise it up I will put a hitch on the back too. Both excellent options.


This is exactly what I did...you will love it!


----------



## wtscl

Fanatical1 said:


> I actually built one last summer for the bed of my truck out of PVC. It is a 4 bike rack and it works great. I plan on building a second one to have more stability for the bikes. It is really easy and cheap. Check it out!


I like this idea. We usually put the bikes in the bed of the truck, but it requires a lot of messing around attempting to 
secure them.

I see the pictures show it both lying down as well as standing up in the bed. I think I would prefer it lying down. How
do you use yours? Do you use bungies to hold the bike tight so they wont slide out of the rack? Do you tie the rack
to the bed? Is it necessary to secure the rear tire while using the rack?

Thanks,

Mark
[/quote]

My youngest has a 24" bike, so it fits very well. I keep all of mine on their wheels and alternate the orientation in the rack. I am very pleased with it so far. I used thin nylon cord (parachute cord) to secure the rack to the truck, and the same cord to secure the bikes to the rack. I would like to build a second one to place at the tailgate to secure both wheels of the bikes. VERY EASY to build.

However, I did a test run with it before I cemented the pieces together, and it came apart pretty quickly. I would play with the tire slot widths and test fit, then cement. It is EXTREMELY light and I keep it hanging in my garage out of the way when not in use.


----------



## egregg57

I put a Thule bike rack on the bumper of our 31RQS before I knew not to.

I have had it loaded with 4 bikes and have not had a problem. BUT!

I don't recommend that anyone else do it. I have continued to use it and have inspected the welds at the bumper to frame joint and all SEEMS to be okay.

I know what risk I am running.

There have been several Mods to accomodate a bike rack here on the site. If you'd like to do that they definately look safe from what I have seen.

I am working on my 3rd season. All seems okay right now.

Eric


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I am working on my 3rd season. All seems okay right now.

You better knock on wood, quickly Eric.


----------



## prankster

with all this bike rack stuff on here how come nobody doesnt just clean the bikes and just put them inside the tt?
no chance of theft/no chance of rack or bumper breaking/ no chance of hundred or in my case $1ooo bikes skidding down the highway?!!!!!!!!?????/


----------



## Chabbie1

I have a hitch on the front and works great! No need to worry about theft cause we always have our eyes on them and the road.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

prankster said:


> with all this bike rack stuff on here how come nobody doesnt just clean the bikes and just put them inside the tt?
> no chance of theft/no chance of rack or bumper breaking/ no chance of hundred or in my case $1ooo bikes skidding down the highway?!!!!!!!!?????/


I did that for two years with the small kid bike...now they are getting bigger and it is hard to fie 4 bikes inside the Outback....along with my Port-a-Boat.


----------



## wtscl

prankster said:


> with all this bike rack stuff on here how come nobody doesnt just clean the bikes and just put them inside the tt?
> no chance of theft/no chance of rack or bumper breaking/ no chance of hundred or in my case $1ooo bikes skidding down the highway?!!!!!!!!?????/


I did think of doing that, but with 4 full size bikes, there is NO room to maneuver in the camper if we want to stop for lunch somewhere and eat what we have in the camper.


----------



## ranier1315

Ok, I need some help here. Is there a difference in models/years on the rear bumper? Mine has a steel bumper with an aluminum wrap. This looks pretty strong and is mounted very well. The previous owners had a reese bolt on receiver hitch that I promptly removed because of the recommendations of this site. I'm just wondering why the steel box bumper would not be strong enough for a hitch mount?


----------

